# Cleaning for two!



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

My boys each have their own set ups, and boy oh boy is it harder to clean up after 2 then just one! Any tips from other hedgie mommas with 2 or more babies on how to keep the cleaning easy and quick?


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

I have 4 guinea pigs. No help for the hedgie portion, but I would suggest spot cleaning first, then change the fleece (if that's what you use). When the first change of fleece is in the wash, clean cage #2. Take fleece from cage 1, put that in the dryer, put fleece 2 in the washer, and put the new set of fleece in the cage!  Hope i managed to help!


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I only have one hedgie- but if I had two of my baby I don't think it'd be bad. Every morning I clean the wheel which takes under a minute- 
1. Take wheel out
2. Wipe poopies into toilet or trash
3. Spray with vinegar water
4. Wait like 10 seconds
5. Use paper towel to dry/clean the rest
6. Put back in cage.

Usually while the vinegar is soaking into the wheel I take some toilet paper and pick up stray poopies. To keep the cage clean, prevent her from stepping in anymore, and to prolong how long liners can be used without wash. Takes just about 2 minutes for everything.  

What's taking you the longest? I use a flying saucer wheel and it's a breeze to clean. Cleaning the wheel right when you wake up will make it easier as well since the poopies won't have as long to harden/cake on to the wheel.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

The longest is I do all the hedgie laundry together so I have to clean both cages then top to bottom with both of my boys out and they cant be together


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

How many liners do you have? It might be worth it to get one or two extra liners for each cage, so you can take out old, wipe the cages down, put in new liners, both boys back in, and then start the laundry. How do you clean the cages? For Lily's, all I did was just what I said - liner out, spray & wipe down with cleaning solution, clean liner in, set things back up, and good to go. She was a snuggly/lazy girl who mostly liked to sleep when I had her out, so I usually had her sleeping in a fleece blanket while I was doing all of this, so she was never a problem while I was cleaning.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Forgot about the laundry part  What Lilysmommy said sounds like a good idea. Mine falls asleep in cuddle sacks as well- well either that or try to dig to china.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, now that I have 3 hedgies to care for I actually keep 2 extra sets on liners on hand. That way is someone (Dosa) gets stinky before the other two, I can change her stuff out without having to mess with the boy's set-ups.


----------



## DesertHedgehogs (Apr 2, 2013)

I clean 15 fleece lined cages 2-3 times a week. The only way you can make things go faster is to have extra liners and bags if your guys sleep in bags. If you wash food dishes also have an extra set of those. Put both wheels to soak at the beginning and clean them at the end allowing them the maximum time to soak.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Each boy has at least 5 other liners, but I think I need to get new ones. I use fleece blankets but the smell never comes out when I put them in the wash


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I think what it comes down to is both my boys are stinky hedgies so they just require extra cleaning attention


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

How do you wash them? Do you use detergent or anything?


Most people suggest adding some vinegar to the load when washing. It should take most of the smell out. I think washing with non-scent fragrance etc detergent is okay. I know it was okay when I had to wash the fabric before sewing. Not sure how well that gets the smell out though. But yeah- vinegar.


----------



## DesertHedgehogs (Apr 2, 2013)

The non-scented detergent really doesn't do anything to get the smell out. we add two of the caps full of vinegar per load. but if you need more vinegar add more. You can even let them soak in a tub full of vinegar and water. You can also lay them in the sun for a few hours. Sun works great at getting out smells.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I will try adding some vinegar! I keep forgetting to grab some at the grocery store! I do wash with a detergent that has scent which I know can be frowned apon BUT both my boys have shown zero irritation from it!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I use scented laundry detergent now too, but it's very mildly scented or I wouldn't be able to tolerate it either. Sometimes I use vinegar, sometimes not. I have found over the years that after a while fleece holds the smell no matter what is done.


----------

